# part time remote coding work



## Sharee Luckeydoo (Mar 1, 2013)

I have over 26 years experience in professional health care coding, education, and auditing working for a multi-specialty group practice. I have the following certifications CPC, CPC-H, CCS-P, CPANC, CEDC, CHCA, CPCO and I am a certified ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS trainer and have a BSM in HealthCare Administration. I have proficiencies in Urology and Cardiology coding. 
I am also a certified compliance office through the AAPC. 
I am looking for supplemental income in part-time remote work. 
I would be grateful for consideration for employment and would be happy to share my resume. 

Sincerely,
Sharee Luckeydoo
sluckeydoo@gmail.com
740-645-3408


----------

